# Epic - ARMAGEDDON I.P.A.



## Sparkyt (9/12/14)

Hi,
I have recently acquired a Kegerator kit and 3x Cornelius kegs.

I'm looking for recipes for the: Epic - ARMAGEDDON I.P.A.

Also is it possible to purchase swap kegs of this type of beer or a similar batch?

Thanks
Sparkyt


----------



## hwall95 (10/12/14)

Hey mate, 

Probably the wrong thread to ask the question in but anyways if you look on their Epic's website they list what grain and hops they used.

Seems like they've used English Pale Malt as base and the Caramalt for spec, and lots of the following hops:
All US: Cascade, Columbus, Centennial and Simcoe.

I can't remember the beer that much as I had it quite a while ago but I would assume a decent bitterness addition at 60min and then smashing it at 10 minutes and then smashing the dry hopping as well as by the sounds of it they used a lot of hops in the beer. 

I'm not the best at guessing grain bills but my best estimate would be 95-97% English Pale ale and remainder Caramalt.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (13/4/17)

Recipe: Epic Armageddon IPA
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer:
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.50 L
Boil Size: 26.35 L
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 11.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 59.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU
5.50 kg Ale - Golden Promise Bairds (3.0 SRM) Grain 82.09 %
0.80 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (15.0 SRM) Grain 11.94 %
0.40 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (50.8 SGrain 5.97 %

30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (60 min) Hops 43.6 IBU

10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (10 min) Hops 5.3 IBU
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (10 min) Hops 4.5 IBU
10.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU
10.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (10 min) Hops 2.0 IBU

10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (0 min) Hops -
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (0 min) Hops -
10.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (0 min) Hops -
10.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (0 min) Hops -

10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (Dry Hop 14Hops -
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops -
10.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops -
10.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops -

10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 Hops -
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
10.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
10.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -

1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.70 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp
60 min Mash In Add 14.74 L of water at 73.7 C 65.0 C


----------



## BKBrews (13/4/17)

TowelBoy2013 said:


> Recipe: Epic Armageddon IPA
> Brewer: Argon
> Asst Brewer:
> Style: American IPA
> ...


Where did you get that? I've never had this beer but I'd be surprised if almost 75% of the IBUs come from the bittering addition. I'd also assume that the dry hop would be a minimum of double that.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (14/4/17)

Can't remember mate, cheers


----------

